# Betta Genetics Example: CAMBODIAN Hm x RED Hm



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Here's a second and third example showing breeding of Cambodian and red betta fish. Cambodians are a great way to get clean-bodied bettas. If you see any mistakes, please let me know! :-D


----------

